# pb connexion sans fil livebox



## mallix (18 Mars 2006)

bonjour, je n'arrive pas à cinnecter ma livebox par l'intermédiaire du truc airport sans fil. j'ai un ibook G4 OS X 10.4 et un mec de chez Wanadoo m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas le faire, que ca marchait pas. 
Est-ce vraiment sans espoir????


----------



## Romain le Malin (19 Mars 2006)

Salut Mallix et bienvenu(e) sur MacGé ,

pour te rassurer, je suis actuellement sur mon iBook G4 qui est relié à Internet via une livebox par airport ! Il n'y a donc aucun problème particulier.

Comment tu t'y prends pour te connecter ?


----------



## nobuane (19 Mars 2006)

j'ai eu le même problème...mais rassure toi, avec un peut de patience ça marche  

Alors, je vais t 'indiqué comment moi je fais avec une livebox, et un ibook g4 14"


une fois dans système, tu vas dans réseau tu configures ta nouvelle connexion : wanadoo-43**      pour ma part.... bref tu rentres la clé wep...et tout et tout....
et surtout tu coche la case "ajouter le mot de passe au trousseau 

une fois que tu as fait tout ça, tu cliques sur safari, diagnostique réseau, airport(sélectionne wanadoo-****) continuer, après ça va ouvrir une fenêtre: vous avez modifié votre configuration réseau, et plusieurs fois la même fenêtre et après : Votre réseau semble fonctionner  


Pour moi ça marche comme ça, des que je veux me connecter, je dois faire un diagnostic réseau via safari.
C'est un problème du à certain modèle de livebox.... 

Alexia


----------



## amed (7 Avril 2006)

mallix a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je n'arrive pas à cinnecter ma livebox par l'intermédiaire du truc airport sans fil. j'ai un ibook G4 OS X 10.4 et un mec de chez Wanadoo m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas le faire, que ca marchait pas.
> Est-ce vraiment sans espoir????


J'ai trouvé ce lien et tout est dans l'ordre : http://www.bichofeo.com/


----------

